# well im curious what do you guys listen to (music)



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

well i made a poll and i guess u can respond as well...I personally love hard rock metal and some alt rock and some rap like em and fort minor


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2010)

There's a general discussion forum section devoted to music and whatnot that this would fit much better in.  Read the categories before you make a thread, OT shouldn't be a catch-all.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Apparently this vote goes up to 400%.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

where is the country


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 14, 2010)

you forgot Big Band music.


----------



## kyle19 (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> where is the country


It was replaced with emo


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2010)

No _other_ option voids significance of poll and thread.


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

Voted all of them just because I can.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

no country or big band for you ! lol


----------



## Shaui (May 14, 2010)

I'm so happy furries like classical music, like this
[yt]us9I0ERLj20[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

There are examples for all of the above that I like. So I voted for all of them.

I might get a list to actually make sure that I made the right decision.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

also post your fav bands if you have ever heard of a band called coheed & cambria then you will see y i like rock i just love the song welcome home

(i didn't put country cuz dem country folk hang em furries, ya here!)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

Here are my examples for each field by the way.

Rock: *Queen - "Don't  Stop Me Now"*
Metal: *Equilibrium -  "Der Ewige Sieg"*
Alternative: *Coldplay -  "Violet Hill"*
Pop: *Lily Allen - "The  Fear"*
Techno: *Cypher Tales -  "The Beautiful"*
Jazz: *Goldfsih -  "Soundtracks and Comebacks"*
Punk: *The Offspring -  "Want You Bad"*
Rap/HipHop: *Eminem -  "Lose Yourself"*
Emo: *Panic! At The Disco  - "I Write Sins Not Tragedies"*
Classical: *Bach - "Double Violin  Concerto in D minor 2nd movement, Largo"*

Not sure with my genres for some of these. And classical I haven't  listened to much outside the obvious ones like that, which is a good one  for the caaalm.

Also, some extras.
*Aoife NÃ­ Fhearraigh -  "The Best Is Yet To Come"
Toumani DiabatÃ©'s  Symmetric Orchestra - "Africa Challenge"* *
Peatbog Faeries - "Folk Police"*


Can't decide on favourite bands.


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> also post your fav bands if you have ever heard of a band called coheed & cambria then you will see y i like rock i just love the song welcome home
> 
> (i didn't put country cuz dem country folk hang em furries, ya here!)





...what.


And I like everything on the list but techno.  I like many different electronic genres but not techno.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

im honestly the type of rock listener that if it's heavy enough ( like anything except soft ) i love it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

Takun said:


> ...what.
> 
> 
> And I like everything on the list but techno.  I like many different electronic genres but not techno.


I kind of just assumed he was talking about electronic music. I'm really bad with the subgenres of electronic, all I know is that my example is supposedly electrohouse. I like every subgenre to electronic I've found so far, though.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 15, 2010)

All of it. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

rock, metal, alternative, punk, Jazz, Classical
and some other stuff you did not list.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

You need an all button


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

I like most types of music(so picked most), tho classic rock is at the top of the list.

Surprised op didn't list country, tho it would be closer to the bottom of my list.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 15, 2010)

OP, if you're curious to know what we listen to, why not look in the other million threads about it?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 15, 2010)

Techno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx6d3YUQx3Q
Rap/hip-hop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpnBS6gjl74
Classical: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> You need an all button


It's multiple choice. Select all the options.



Ibuuyk said:


> OP, if you're curious to know what we listen to,  why not look in the other million threads about it?


This way is more interesting. If everybody mutually agreed that posting  was unnecessary if the information could be found somewhere else on the  board, then the forum would die due to inactivity.
This is a fine idea for a thread, because I don't think that there's another thread, other than the Last.fm thread, which doesn't talk about specific genres.

But then again, there probably is and I'm just not paying enough attention.


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Metal of many kinds (I tend to go for the darker spectrum of metal. Black metal, doom metal and the like - but my tastes are quite wide), post-rock, ambient, indie and many many more.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

awesome darknoctus always loved listening to doom metal when i want to kill someone...wait, i didn't say that


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> awesome darknoctus always loved listening to doom metal when i want to kill someone...wait, i didn't say that


What do you consider doom metal?


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Rock, metal, alt, classical, some techno.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

darknoctus - all shades of grey, beatrik , mortuum


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

They're the only three?

Doom metal shouldn't give you that kind of effect. It's meant to be depressing and melancholic, not anger-evoking.

By the way, Mortuum aren't doom metal.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

o...sorry but i really like beatrik wat about you, what's your fav


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

My favorite doom metal band overall?

Hmm... I love My Dying Bride, Shape of Despair, Anathema (early. I love all their later stuff but only their early stuff is doom metal), Burning Witch, Sunn O))) (They're more drone than doom but I put them in the same fold), Cathedral, Celtic Frost (Some of their songs are really doomy), Empyrium, Estatic Fear... But to choose a favorite would be far too difficult. Too many to choose.

I've been addicted to Shape of Despair lately. I love funeral doom as a whole.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Cathedral


Well if this is reality, you can stick it. I'm off to do some painting in the dark.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 15, 2010)

i love beatrik you shouldchek em out Noc (if you haven't already)


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

I've checked them out. They strike me as more of a black metal but more down-tempo, and even then there's not really a lot of substance to their songs.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2010)

I believe I have the world's most bi-polar playlist. 

Not only does it change genre/emotion with every other song (Scatman right next to Mad World,) but there are also instances where two songs have lyrics that directly contradict eachother. I.E: 21 guns playing right after I'm Alive. (21guns: "...lay down your arms, give up the fight..." I'm Alive: "To change myself I'd rather die, you'll never take me alive!")

It's... strange to say the least.


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I believe I have the world's most bi-polar playlist.
> 
> Not only does it change genre/emotion with every other song (Scatman right next to Mad World,) but there are also instances where two songs have lyrics that directly contradict eachother. I.E: 21 guns playing right after I'm Alive. (21guns: "...lay down your arms, give up the fight..." I'm Alive: "To change myself I'd rather die, you'll never take me alive!")
> 
> It's... strange to say the least.


Last.fm please.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Last.fm please.



???


----------



## Hir (May 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ???


You don't use last.fm?

You should.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Metal of many kinds (I tend to go for the darker spectrum of metal. Black metal, doom metal and the like - but my tastes are quite wide), post-rock, ambient, indie and many many more.



This, minus ambient, indie and post-rock plus classical/baroque.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

Last.fm's in sig. Not reading the thread so I don't have to get irrationally angry.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 15, 2010)

Any music is good music. But Emo isn't music.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Last.fm's in sig. Not reading the thread so I don't have to get irrationally angry.


                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Alcest,  Battles  and Radiohead. 

Looking through your Library, I got these extras:
Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Gorillaz

And that's basically it.


You're so metal, bro.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

Teto said:


> You're so metal weird, bro.



fixt for up-to-date-ness.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

yeah i listen to classical AND rock you might call me a man of many tastes 


what do most people here consider jazz


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Ok. Sure, OP didn't put gospel or big band or jizz music. (Jizz music is an "affectionate" name for country, Einstein.) but poles are limited to 10 options. Yes, I know, it's 'polls' but I'm going for double entendre points here. Don't see it? Post it.

For me:

Psychedelic (Pink Floyd and some of The Grateful Dead)
Classic rock (The Beatles, The Grateful Dead, The Rolling Stoned, The Guess Who)
Jazz-country (Gordon Lightfoot. Country-ish with a jazz feel.)
Old-ass rock (Buddy Holly, Bo Diddley, pre-1970's Dead)
Synth (Some of Gigi D'Agostino, Mr. Scruff)


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Blues (Janis Joplin)
Rock (Queen, Slade, etc.)
Awesome fruity flowery Elton John music.
Good country (Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash)
Punk/reggae/rock (Sublime)
Reggae (Bob Marley, Chezidek)
Dancehall (Chezidek, Burro Banton, Richie Spice)
Smooth rock (Steely Dan, Jerry Chiapetta Jr., Simon and Garfunkel)
Motown (Musical Youth, The Supremes, Micheal Jackson hahahaha I said MJ woo woo)

Sorry for the double but there seems to be a limit on how much I can post before I get a "Server has timed out" error.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Last.fm's in sig. Not reading the thread so I don't have to get irrationally angry.


super compatibility yeaaaah :3


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

wow classical is 2nd thats kinda a shocker in todays world.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> fixt for up-to-date-ness.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1848731#post1848731
btw

I've still got Very Low for you obviously. Though I have Super with DarkNoctus, for some reason.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's meant to be depressing and melancholic.



What about the other kind of funeral doom DN?



DarkNoctus said:


> I've checked them out. They strike me as more  of a black metal but more down-tempo, and even then there's not really a  lot of substance to their songs.



Their first album is marred by really out of place vocals but it has some otherwise awesome songs, like this one here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOVAZB3MqZU

The second has a much more appropriate vocal style, reminds me of old Rotting Christ, but the guitar work never grabs me the way it did on the first CD.



<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> wow classical is 2nd thats  kinda a shocker in todays world.



Everyone who voted classical is lying because they think pretending to  like classical music will make people think they're intelligent and  sophisticated. They're almost as bad as the people who say they like everything because they think it makes them sound mature and open minded :V .

Also no industrial option :[ ?

[yt]BA3dePWvJNY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What about the other kind of funeral doom DN?


Again, no type of doom has ever really given me that effect. It gives me a withdrawn kind of feeling, but with a sense of power almost. It's never made me feel like killing someone or made me angry.


Whitenoise said:


> They're first album is marred by really out of place vocals but it has  some otherwise awesome songs, like this one here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOVAZB3MqZU
> 
> The second has a much more appropriate vocal style, reminds me of old  Rotting Christ, but the guitar work never grabs me the way it did on the  first CD.


I'll download them both and see what I think.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Yeah! I'm a minority (emo).
I listen to a lot of punk too.

Edit: they didn't have ska..);
I listen to Pantera too, but most metal kinda sucks so I refuse to vote for it.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Again, no type of doom has ever really given me that effect. It gives me a withdrawn kind of feeling, but with a sense of power almost. It's never made me feel like killing someone or made me angry.



Crap, I should have trimmed that quote. What a meant was that it doesn't have to be depressing and melancholic. It can also sound like the world getting ripped apart in slow motion, like this here.

[yt]ZjMZ5nqB79M[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Crap, I should have trimmed that quote. What a meant was that it doesn't have to be depressing and melancholic. It can also sound like the world getting ripped apart in slow motion, like this here.
> 
> [yt]ZjMZ5nqB79M[/yt]


Oh of course, you've linked me to that before and I understand it - but I was just concerned about that guys feelings with doom metal, so I said what the general form for it is. There's no real formula that says it has to be melancholic etc.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 16, 2010)

I have a lot of tastes.  I mostly adore European metal (gothic, back, funearl doom, gothenberg) but I also love classical, post-industrial, Euopean folk music, neo-folk, extreme prog rock, really psychedelic psych rock, some very limited post-grindcore, ritual music, and some experimental music.

I do not have much of a taste for blues, jazz, alternative rock, country or Americana rock, hip-hop, definitely gansta rap, pop, stoner rock or metal, indie rock, and some others...


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh of course, you've linked me to that before and I understand it - but I was just concerned about that guys feelings with doom metal, so I said what the general form for it is. There's no real formula that says it has to be melancholic etc.




Oh good, Evoken. I forgot about funeral doom.  Great shit.  I've been needing to do more research into this.  Right now all I have is 2 Skepticism cds, Beyond Black Void, and a Shape of Despair cd.  I have a few cds that are close but are classified as doom/death.  I always adored the vicious yet gothic ambiance of this genre.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 16, 2010)

People who listen to rock is unusually higher against techno than it was last time I was here. 

Anyway, my tastes are somewhat eclectic. Classical (but a lot a opera, too), I'll listen to jazz, Mexican music (usually the older kinds), oldies, techno, and pop.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah i listen to classical AND rock you might call me a man of many tastes
> 
> 
> what do most people here consider jazz



Davis, Coltrane, I could go on...


----------



## kyle19 (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah i listen to classical AND rock you might call me a man of many tastes
> 
> 
> what do most people here consider jazz


Miles Davis, Louis Armstrong, etc


----------



## Unsilenced (May 16, 2010)

I'm beginning to think (hope) I have the wrong definition of "emo" music...


The most depressing song on my play list is "Mad World"

Others include "45" by Shinedown, "21 guns" by Green day and "24" by Jem.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> some very limited post-grindcore



Like who?

Cephalic Carnage?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 16, 2010)

Rock, Classical, Metal, Techno, Jazz, Blues... My tastes are schizo.


----------



## Armaetus (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Last.fm's in sig. Not reading the thread so I don't have to get irrationally angry.



_Music you have in common includes Rotting Christ, Bathory, Baroness, Epica  and Imperium Dekadenz_

Not a whole lot here either.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

I forgot to add. Sonata Arctica is so murr! I'm listening to "full moon" and strange things are happening...to my body.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

I listen to most stuff in the extreme metal spectrum, mostly european bands. I don't listen to new bands very much, mostly bands from the 80's.

I think my favorite bands (in no specific order) would be...

Sodom
Celtic Frost/Triptykon
Venom
Slayer

Not a lot of more bands than that. I've only listened to metal since 2007 but I've still gone a long way. You see, I started with... Disturbed and DragonForce. D:

Now it's mostly thrash, death and some early black metal (before Mayhem), but I try to be as open-minded as possible about my music taste, so I listen to some New Wave of British Heavy Metal and if I get bored glam metal also helps. And I fucking love Queen.


----------



## Isen (May 17, 2010)

I feel kind of bad for not listening to more jazz considering I enjoy it and actually pilayed in a jazz band a while back.

Anyway I stumbled across this a little while ago and I am really enjoying it.
[yt]4kYY8iMxZKs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

^Your username is the name of my solo project. :3


----------



## Isen (May 17, 2010)

Haha cool.  It's kind of borrowed from Ysengrimus or "Isengrim", the wolf antagonist in the Reynard cycle.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> Haha cool.  It's kind of borrowed from Ysengrimus or "Isengrim", the wolf antagonist in the Reynard cycle.



Holy shit that's awesome.  Medieval furries.


----------



## Slyck (May 18, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> no country or big band for you ! lol



No soup for you. One year.






​


----------

